# Chị Em Phải Cảnh Giác, Lí Do Em Nữ Sinh Nghệ An Bị Giết Cũng Là Vì Ko Khéo Thôi...



## Angel on Sky (4 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Hóa ra lí do em nữ sinh Nghệ An bị giết là vậy :


----------



## Xedapdientailg (31 Tháng năm 2018)

k xemđc nhỉ


----------



## ga36 (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

vụ này là ntn?


----------

